# POLL: Indoor Training



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

What do you use for indoor training? I posted this poll because Peloton was in the news today after it's IPO. It doesn't seem to be well received by the market. I suspect it will go the way of other trendy fitness related companies, like FitBit and GoPro. Just curious what all you "real cyclists" use.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't have a Peloton because I don't have a solarium or conservatory to put it in. Zwift makes indoor cycling a lot more tolerable and its helped my maintain some level of fitness over the winter


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I use Modelo Especial, you don't have that as an option.


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

Rollers


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I have a Wahoo Kickr (2018) and a dedicated trainer bike and ride in Zwift. I've been in Zwift since Beta, and I find every year that I'm spending more time on the trainer and less time outside. 

Combination of reasons, but getting hit by a car (and the long term injuries), and so many close calls since then have kinda put me of 'sharing the road'. 

Most of my outside miles are my work commute, which is 32 miles round trip, almost all of them on paved trails (i.e. no cars).

Zwift has pretty much everything I need for an indoor ride service. I can do friendly social group rides, solo JRA, solo workouts, group workouts, and even the odd race. There are event's 24x7 starting every few minutes. 

It's easy to just throw on some bibs and jump on the bike for an hour or two and get a good workout in. No worries about weather or darkness, or getting killed by an inattentive driver.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Elite Drivo watching Netflix. I was using Zwift but quit a little over a year ago when the price was about to go up - didn't really add any value for me over watching Netflix during intervals.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

AlanE said:


> ... Peloton was in the news today after it's IPO. It doesn't seem to be well received by the market. I suspect it will go the way of other trendy fitness related companies, like FitBit and GoPro.


I agree with your assessment. Fitness markets are so trendy and fleeting. There's no money to be made here by investors.

I also don't think your poll will accurately reflect the interest in Peloton. I believe cyclists who participate in this forum are of a different demographic than the typical Peloton customer.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

rollers...

rarely use them tho, only had 4 indoor sessions this year since there was almost no winter.

Peloton? ah, hell no...


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Dedicated trainer bike on a Neo with Zwift. Probably won't be on it for another couple of months, though. I use it pretty heavy January and February, though.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

duriel said:


> I use Modelo Especial, you don't have that as an option.


Do you you use 12 ounce or 16 ounce training bottles?


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 14, 2014)

Currently using an Elite Fluid trainer (wheel on style) and will soon be upgrading to a CycleOps Hammer direct drive trainer. I also use TrainerRoad for structured indoor training, the workouts are killer and have really helped my performance on the bike.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

J.R. said:


> Rollers


Yup. Builds skills as well as maintains fitness. I can ride for miles staying on the white line. Other riders in the group appreciate someone who can ride in a straight line with a smooth cadence. 

Good sound system, a cool/cold room, a reading stand, and lots of fans. I did close to 90 one-hour sessions last winter. Caught up on all my reading and hit the road running in the spring.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Kerry Irons said:


> Yup. Builds skills as well as maintains fitness. I can ride for miles staying on the white line. Other riders in the group appreciate someone who can ride in a straight line with a smooth cadence.


I'm sure rollers help with this, but I get complimented for the same thing quite often (holding a rock-steady line when in front of a group). 

I haven't ridden rollers since I used them for warm-up at Track Racing events way back in the mid to late 80s.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

There are a lot of "Smart Trainer' options missing from the Poll. Zwift isn't the only application that takes advantage of smart trainers.

Trainer Road, Sufferfest, Fulgaz, Rouvy, Kinomap, BKool, Road Grand Tours, VirtuGo, CVRCade, and TACX has something as well. I'm sure there are probably others I'm not aware of.

https://www.smartbiketrainers.com/top-10-free-and-paid-indoor-cycling-apps-for-2019-7726


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't think Peloton is marketed at actual cyclist, it's targeted more towards spin-class people who may never actually ride a real bike outdoors.

I personally would never by a bike like the Peloton as I don't like it when electronic gizmos are built-into an expensive piece of hardware. Technology changes too quickly and all those Peloton bikes will be on Craigslist in a few years when the computer part gets out-of-date.

For example, how many of you have cars with built-in GPS apps that are way out of date and pretty much worthless? (Heck, the entire radio is probably out of date and worthless.) The car is still good, but the radio and related software isn't replaceable and worthless. It would be nice if the auto industry allowed us to upgrade the electronics w/o having to buy a new car, but that'll never happen... same with the Peleton bike.

I like my Wahoo Kickr using Zwift on my laptop because the Kickr (and most smart trainers) don't really have a lot of electronics in them. As long as you have a device that communicate with it via Bluetooth or ANT+, you can use the trainer. The electronics that will go extinct are in my laptop which I'll upgrade for other reasons, but will still be able to use my Kickr.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

duriel said:


> I use Modelo Especial, you don't have that as an option.


LOL..


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

PoorInRichfield said:


> I don't think Peloton is marketed at actual cyclist, it's targeted more towards spin-class people who may never actually ride a real bike outdoors.
> 
> I personally would never by a bike like the Peloton as I don't like it when electronic gizmos are built-into an expensive piece of hardware. Technology changes too quickly and all those Peloton bikes will be on Craigslist in a few years when the computer part gets out-of-date.
> 
> ...


I can update the GPS in my 2011 Acura MDX for $200 using a CD they send you. I'm just to cheap to pay for it.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

That poll sucks. Left out rollers which also help get you to pedal proper.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Notvintage said:


> That poll sucks. Left out rollers which also help get you to pedal proper.


Is there really a proper or better way to pedal a bicycle? And I’m just grabbing your post for convenience NV, I mean no snark whatsoever.... it just seems like turning cranks is turning cranks. Maybe a new cyclist is less efficient? But even that, I don’t know, it seems like you use the hardest gear you can turn at 90-100 rpm and that’s all there is to it. Now, bike handling, that’s another story. I always feel like my bike handling has suffered some when I start back outside in the spring after the trainer time. I e never used rollers, but I am considering trying them out if I can find a decent buy.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I use a Wahoo Kickr with Zwift. Easy to use and I can ride in any weather. I use a trainer dedicated secondary wheel/tire/cassette.

Sent from my SM-G977U using Tapatalk


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

I too did ~90 1 hour sessions on the rollers last year, and entered this last spring in the best cycling shape of my life. In fact, I _lost_ fitness when I started riding outside, which was crazy. (Until i could start doing high altitude mountain biking and a century or two)
Watched every episode of Narcos, Narcos Mexico, and breaking Bad.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I was on rollers but it ate tires. Now I have a generic spin bike ($200 as opposed to Peloton's $2000) and I either watch training videos on YouTube or racing videos.

It's not optimal, but as rideit said, I start my "season" outdoors (late April/early May) in much better shape than when I was just a couch potato.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

Opus51569 said:


> I was on rollers but it ate tires. .


You gotta get the roller tires, Conti makes some that are ~$25. You only need them on the rear.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

rideit said:


> You gotta get the roller tires, Conti makes some that are ~$25. You only need them on the rear.


Yeah. It's odd. As I understood it, rollers weren't supposed to be as tough on tires as a trainer. But when I rode rollers, though, I quickly went through every old tire I had in the garage and I didn't want to keep feeding the beast. So, I did some research and found a good stationary bike. Belt driven, nice sized flywheel, whisper quiet and there's no maintenance and nothing to replace. Obviously, it's not the same as getting out on the road, but it gets the job done when it's stormy or -20 with a headwind...


----------



## threebikes (Feb 1, 2009)

Giant Tempo spin bike
Giant Magnetron magnetic trainer
CycleOps wind trainer

Headphones plugged in to my tablet


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

The poll could have included “do not use an indoor trainer, always outside bike miles” (or similar wording). Having said that I have a 1Up trainer, the last time I rode it was Jan 9th 2011. Since then I made a commitment to ride a bike everyday outside and to date have yet to miss a day. I couldn’t give an honest vote on the poll with the choices givin.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

My indoor training is outdoors during the winter months. It's hard for me to get on an indoor trainer, but not impossible. If it's snowing and I am not feeling lazy, I might get on the indoor trainer, might. It's hard, I tell you; it's hard.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Methodical said:


> My indoor training is outdoors during the winter months. It's hard for me to get on an indoor trainer, but not impossible. If it's snowing and I am not feeling lazy, I might get on the indoor trainer, might. It's hard, I tell you; it's hard.


My plan is to build my own indoor velodrome. However, I am still waiting to win the lottery


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

DaveG said:


> My plan is to build my own indoor velodrome. However, I am still waiting to win the lottery


You will end up with friends you never knew you had.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

DaveG said:


> My plan is to build my own indoor velodrome. However, I am still waiting to win the lottery


That's my plan. 

That said, Anchorage already has an inflatable dome sports arena that allows us to ride road bikes on the track once a week. Some people ride pace lines, some do TT training, and others just do whatever. A good session during the winter months can attract 20+ riders. To be honest, I don't think a velodrome would attract enough riders to keep the lights on, much less the heat, but since I'd be filthy rich, I wouldn't care so much. I'd bring in a track coach, have a bunch of good rental track bikes, and build the scene from the ground up.

It's good to have dreams...


----------



## eplanajr (May 11, 2009)

TrainerRoad


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I just do something else -- or possibly nothing at all. Its good to have a break from the bike for a month or two. Indoor trainers are just too painful.


----------



## RotatingShifts (Nov 12, 2006)

My heavy commuter is even heavier with studded tires.


----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

Used to use Zwift but got bored so now I go out on my CX unless it’s really bad weather then I go to the Gym.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

100%JR said:


> Used to use Zwift but got bored so now I go out on my CX unless it’s really bad weather then I go to the Gym.


Did you keep the setup? Sounds like you have much more fun on the CX out on the trails than on the trainer.

That would be my greatest concern that I'd get bored and would have sunken a lot of money into an expensive clothes hanger.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

100%JR said:


> Used to use Zwift but got bored so now I go out on my CX unless it’s really bad weather then I go to the Gym.


Yep, I’ll use my trainer but I’d really rather ride. It’s 25 degrees right now and I’m heading out with my MTB to do a beach ride.


----------



## 100%JR (Nov 3, 2019)

Methodical said:


> Did you keep the setup? Sounds like you have much more fun on the CX out on the trails than on the trainer.
> 
> That would be my greatest concern that I'd get bored and would have sunken a lot of money into an expensive clothes hanger.


I kept it for a while but didn't use it much.I think if I had a dedicated space to keep it set-up I might've just hung onto it.I had no trouble selling it on last month...just as it started to turn cool here.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

100%JR said:


> I kept it for a while but didn't use it much.I think if I had a dedicated space to keep it set-up I might've just hung onto it.I had no trouble selling it on last month...just as it started to turn cool here.


Odd thing now is I am thinking about one of those smart trainers and Zwift. Just doing some research now to see if it's worth it and of any possible benefit to me. This time change has made it too dark to ride after work. I'm trying to keep an open mind on this. One thing for sure is I don't want to spend too much money on a setup.


----------



## coondogger (Aug 3, 2018)

Keiser.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Methodical said:


> Odd thing now is I am thinking about one of those smart trainers and Zwift. Just doing some research now to see if it's worth it and of any possible benefit to me. This time change has made it too dark to ride after work. I'm trying to keep an open mind on this. One thing for sure is I don't want to spend too much money on a setup.


Upate: I decided to have an open mind (and wallet) and giving indoor training a go. I purchased the Wahoo SNAP trainer. I've been using TrainerRoad with Zwift for indoor training workouts to keep my bike legs throughout the winter months and because I wanted a more structured training routine this time. I am only able to ride outside once a week and that's on the weekend. TrainerRoad has actually kept me motivated on the trainer because it has specific training rides and various training targets and intervals that keeps me going. I use Zwift also to help with distraction, but I find that TrainerRoad keeps me really going.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

Rollers. Have 3 sets 
Nashbar reduced radius
Kreitler Challenger 4.5
InsideRide e-motion 
The insideride ones are by far the best. They have a resistance unit so it can be as hard as you need it to be. 
Can’t see ever riding on a stationary trainer again. 
And imo Zwift is stupid


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

MUCH prefer riding outdoors in almost any (above freezing) weather. Or switching to running for cardio. When the weather turns too bad I suck it up & hit the (generic) indoor trainer in front of the TV. Just never got that interested in Zwift.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

eplanajr said:


> TrainerRoad


I have grown to really like TrainerRoad; it keeps me motivated and pumped. I also like that I can load the training ride onto my Wahoo computer and take the training ride outdoors. Fortunately, I have a 26 mile trail I can ride and still be able to follow the training ride with very little interruption. This time of the year, I pretty much would have the trail all to myself. It's structured training, so I am doing more and getting more out of a 1-1 1/2 hour ride than just doing a group ride. Those intervals are getting me fitter. I also use the training rides to get more comfortable riding in the drops.


----------



## 80turbota (Dec 3, 2011)

Last year I bought 2 fluid trainers. One for me and one for my wife. I use it right now to build base miles, my wife is just starting to use hers for some exercise that is sorely needed. After the first of the year I will start using GCN video's for my workouts. I should be in pretty good shape come this summer.


----------



## rideit (Feb 8, 2005)

So, I’ll probably start a new thread on it, but I am getting a total knee replacement on Jan. 16, so the rollers will be out for a while. Gonna get a Wahoo KICKR Core, and join Zwift. I look forwards to participating in the new way.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I really like my treadmill room - great for solo or small group rides:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_-d2Vlo6fA


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

OldZaskar said:


> I really like my treadmill room - great for solo or small group rides:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_-d2Vlo6fA


Yeah, but how do you stop? I can vision bikes and bodies flying around.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Methodical said:


> Yeah, but how do you stop? I can vision bikes and bodies flying around.


Voice activated


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

My wife uses a Wahoo Kickr and I use a Saris H3. We both use trainerroad. I use it for training (racing), she uses it for a good workout. 

I was a beta tester for Zwift and wasn't even close to joining when they went live. However, I've heard it has exploded and has so many more options now. Still not sure if I would use it over a typical training program.

I tried Rouvy for a free trial. The video was good, but I found myself looking at the little grade indicator in the top left of the screen instead of looking at the road. I was doing this because you couldn't tell from the road, when the grade would change (not like in real life). Maybe Trainerroad has just conditioned me to look at the change in effort rather than look at the road.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> My wife uses a Wahoo Kickr and I use a Saris H3. We both use trainerroad. I use it for training (racing), she uses it for a good workout.
> 
> I was a beta tester for Zwift and wasn't even close to joining when they went live. However, I've heard it has exploded and has so many more options now. Still not sure if I would use it over a typical training program.
> 
> I tried Rouvy for a free trial. The video was good, but I found myself looking at the little grade indicator in the top left of the screen instead of looking at the road. I was doing this because you couldn't tell from the road, when the grade would change (not like in real life). Maybe Trainerroad has just conditioned me to look at the change in effort rather than look at the road.


Zwift had added a lot of roads since the Beta period: the Alp D'huez climb, Innsbruck, London, the jungle route, New York and a desert route. There are far more people on than back then. On a given evening there may be several thousands of riders on so there are not many places you will be alone. That said, if I were doing serious training I still think traineroad is a good option. It forces you to pay attention to the changes in effort and that surprisingly makes it less boring.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

DaveG said:


> ...traineroad is a good option. It forces you to pay attention to the changes in effort and that surprisingly makes it less boring.


Yep for me.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

DaveG said:


> ...That said, if I were doing serious training I still think traineroad is a good option. It forces you to pay attention to the changes in effort and that surprisingly makes it less boring.


I heard from friends that Zwift is much better. Your comment on trainerroad is exactly how I feel about it.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

jspharmd said:


> I heard from friends that Zwift is much better. Your comment on trainerroad is exactly how I feel about it.


Zwift does have training plans but not nearly as extensive as Traineroad. My goal for the winter is just not to lose to much fitness and not despise the trainer so Zwift works well for that.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Srode said:


> Elite Drivo watching Netflix. I was using Zwift but quit a little over a year ago when the price was about to go up - didn't really add any value for me over watching Netflix during intervals.


I tried this years ago, but it didn't work for me. 30 minutes into the show, I realized I hadn't been pedaling in at least 15! I'd get engaged in the show and forget to pedal. Used to use Spinerval, CTS, and Sufferfest videos to keep me honest before I found smart trainers and Zwift.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

DaveG said:


> I don't have a Peloton because I don't have a solarium or conservatory to put it in. Zwift makes indoor cycling a lot more tolerable and its helped my maintain some level of fitness over the winter


That is the problem with all of these turbo trainers. Firstly they are so boring that riding them for more than an hour is impossible. Secondly, they really do not provide enough resistance in any case for you to maintain any fitness other than meager over the winter.

I have a brother who went out on ride in the spring and coming back was in the driveway in front of his condo and let his mind wander just as he hit a speed bump and went down. Now he won't ride bikes unless I really harangue him instead riding a trainer an hour a day. 

The result is that although he is 15 years younger than me and built very strong like our father (and 5'8" tall like my father as well) He can barely make it through a metric.

I would be willing to bet these computerized trainers with someone working you out are pretty much here to stay. But I don't give them any more credit than the old turbo trainers where you'd turn on appropriate workout music.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Tom Kunich said:


> That is the problem with all of these turbo trainers. Firstly they are so boring that riding them for more than an hour is impossible. Secondly, they really do not provide enough resistance in any case for you to maintain any fitness other than meager over the winter...
> 
> I would be willing to bet these computerized trainers with someone working you out are pretty much here to stay. But I don't give them any more credit than the old turbo trainers where you'd turn on appropriate workout music.


I had a similar opinion about using indoor trainers until I started using TrainerRoad? Have you tried TrainerRoad?


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Tom Kunich said:


> , they really do not provide enough resistance in any case for you to maintain any fitness other than meager over the winter..


I think you may be basing your opinion on old data. Current smart trainers provide a great deal of resistance. The better ones can simulate grades of 20% or more


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Methodical said:


> I had a similar opinion about using indoor trainers until I started using TrainerRoad? Have you tried TrainerRoad?


No, but what can they add that a normal trainer can't ? I use my gravel bike with a 32 mm rear tires and turned up all the way you can't pedal it in anything higher than low gear. That doesn't change the fact that it is boring as hell and some video chump doesn't improve that..

I should also add that paying more than $2,000 for something that takes up so much room is probably beyond most people.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

I can ride here most of the year around unless we have a particularly rainy year. And we have a route with 18% for a quarter mile. How long can you climb 20%? The only 24% and 20% grades I've seen are at most a hundred meters or so.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

Tom Kunich said:


> That is the problem with all of these turbo trainers... they really do not provide enough resistance in any case for you to maintain any fitness other than meager over the winter.





Tom Kunich said:


> I use my gravel bike with a 32 mm rear tires and turned up all the way you can't pedal it in anything higher than low gear.


So, which is it? Do turbo trainers not provide enough resistance, or do they have so much you can't get out of your lowest gear?


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Tom Kunich said:


> No, but what can they add that a normal trainer can't ?...


TrainerRoad is a training program (app) synced to your trainer. The structured training programs are more than you just sitting on a trainer and pedaling mindlessly; you have to put in some work. This keeps things interesting and may motivate you to get on the trainer. The app has so many training rides (and specific training programs) to choose from and that makes riding on a trainer much more interesting, unlike just getting on a trainer and pedaling mindlessly while watching tv or something. You can even load the training workouts to your cycling computer and do the training ride outside.

Check it out. 

https://www.trainerroad.com


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Tom Kunich said:


> I can ride here most of the year around unless we have a particularly rainy year. And we have a route with 18% for a quarter mile. How long can you climb 20%? The only 24% and 20% grades I've seen are at most a hundred meters or so.




I can't climb anything that steep. I was responding to your assertion that "do not provide enough resistance in any case for you to maintain any fitness"


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

tomato coupe said:


> So, which is it? Do turbo trainers not provide enough resistance, or do they have so much you can't get out of your lowest gear?


I suppose I could clarify that but since you've shown that your entire reason for being here is to be able to catch errors like that I won't bother. Time for you to go play in the sandbox anyway.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

Methodical said:


> TrainerRoad is a training program (app) synced to your trainer. The structured training programs are more than you just sitting on a trainer and pedaling mindlessly; you have to put in some work. This keeps things interesting and may motivate you to get on the trainer. The app has so many training rides (and specific training programs) to choose from and that makes riding on a trainer much more interesting, unlike just getting on a trainer and pedaling mindlessly while watching tv or something. You can even load the training workouts to your cycling computer and do the training ride outside.
> 
> Check it out.
> 
> https://www.trainerroad.com


I can understand people who live in really bad weather areas using trainers, but my Cycle Ops rarely sees use unless we have really long periods of rain and it takes up too much room. I picked it up from a guy for $30 because it didn't seem to work well. And with 25 mm tires on my bike it didn't. I guess the rollers had been polished smooth. When I put my gravel bike on it with 32 mm tires it was an entirely different story.

But I own a home with a double car garage and have forced my wife to park in the driveway since this is an older home and the "double car" didn't actually mean that. With my various workbenches and all of my tools There's barely room for my car and my 7 bikes. 

IF you have room to set up a $2,000 exercise cycle and you've got the bucks and the weather is bad in the winter I see a real use for it. But it isn't a bicycle and regardless of what my brother says about how great they work he was asking me if we were there yet on a metric. And I practically had to force him to go to the finish line instead of going straight to the car. And he uses a trainer every single day.

Doing an hour on a trainer is hard. But doing 100K is a hell of a lot longer in the saddle and requires far more attention.

Funny aside - I went on the Tour de Fuzz which is a century mostly for cops. I was riding along and caught up with this Indian on an MTB. He was barely slower than me and it is my practice not to pass people like this and make them think they're inadequate. After all, this guy must have been pushing out 400 watts to my 200. So he was obviously a cop because they ALWAYS have to be better than anyone else. And indeed at that power output he was. We were only about 10 miles from the finish and he blew up big time so I passed and kept going so as not to make a big deal out of it. Thee were 2200 people on that ride and when I went across the line they told me I was 182nd and I didn't see a single person out there that wasn't faster than me. They just stopped more often and longer.

This is the sort of thing that occurs from riding a trainer - you might get stronger but you don't obtain endurance.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Tom Kunich said:


> I suppose I could clarify that but since you've shown that your entire reason for being here is to be able to catch errors like that I won't bother.


You won't clarify because you can't. You're just showing you really don't know what you're talking about.

I suppose you need more than 1,000w to get 'enough resistance' to maintain your superior fitness.  

Do you even race bro?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Tom Kunich said:


> But I own a home with a double car garage and have forced my wife to park in the driveway since this is an older home and the "double car" didn't actually mean that. With my various workbenches and all of my tools There's barely room for my car and my 7 bikes.


Geez dude, be a gentleman and let your wife park in the garage. Sounds like your crap is occupying half of it.


----------



## Tom Kunich (Oct 16, 2002)

pmf said:


> Geez dude, be a gentleman and let your wife park in the garage. Sounds like your crap is occupying half of it.


My Wife is a hoarder. Give her an inch and she will fill it with useless crap from floor to ceiling. Being from a military background I was always neat and it is so hard on me that I'm not about to give any more space. She has already installed and filled shelves all over the garage. The spare bedroom is literally filled from floor to ceiling with useless junk. What used to be the master bedroom of the house has barely enough space to squeeze into the room. Tell me about being a gentleman.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Tom Kunich said:


> My Wife is a hoarder. Give her an inch and she will fill it with useless crap from floor to ceiling. Being from a military background I was always neat and it is so hard on me that I'm not about to give any more space. She has already installed and filled shelves all over the garage. The spare bedroom is literally filled from floor to ceiling with useless junk. What used to be the master bedroom of the house has barely enough space to squeeze into the room. Tell me about being a gentleman.


Be careful or you could end up like these guys:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collyer_brothers




Tom Kunich said:


> I suppose I could clarify that but since you've shown that your entire reason for being here is to be able to catch errors like that I won't bother. *Time for you to go play in the sandbox* anyway.


Don't ever complain about insults again.


----------



## tomato coupe (Nov 8, 2009)

Tom Kunich said:


> Time for you to go play in the sandbox anyway.





Lombard said:


> Don't ever complain about insults again.


To be honest, it's not even an insult. My sandbox measures 180' x 180' and contains 600,000 lbs. of sand.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tomato coupe said:


> To be honest, it's not even an insult. My sandbox measures 180' x 180' and contains 600,000 lbs. of sand.


Well I guess that beats hard clay or rocks, LOL!


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Tom Kunich said:


> I can understand people who live in really bad weather areas using trainers...
> 
> Like you, I was a indoor trainer hater, too, but TR has helped. I also prefer to ride outside, but during this time of the year, it's very limited. The cold weather doesn't stop me from riding outside, but the rain, snow and early darkness does. TR allows me to continue riding and keeping by cycling legs and get better, too.
> 
> ...


In the end TR is helping me with structured training during a time of the year where I may get one ride in a week (only on the weekend), if the weather and life cooperates. Now, I can ride anytime of the day I choose, regardless of the weather or life events. This is better than the alternative, which is no rides at all. If you live in a climate that doesn't limit your rides, then trainers may not suite you.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

I have a hybrid type "dumb trainer". It looks like this:
View attachment 326599


I have a bar mount for my tablet and I watch GCN workout videos and do other interval workouts with it. I have a PowerMeter, and this works great for me! It is the only way I do recovery rides anymore.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

I just got a saris H3 after the first of the year. I am starting with Rouvy and will probably stay with it once my free trial ends. I am still sorting out this smart trainer thing. I put a 11-28 cassette on and any grade of 5% almost grinds me to a halt (I am very much at beginner level in fitness at the moment). Wondering if a 11-34 may be worth it to ride more than "flat" routes.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

vanjr said:


> I just got a saris H3 after the first of the year. I am starting with Rouvy and will probably stay with it once my free trial ends. I am still sorting out this smart trainer thing. I put a 11-28 cassette on and any grade of 5% almost grinds me to a halt (I am very much at beginner level in fitness at the moment). Wondering if a 11-34 may be worth it to ride more than "flat" routes.


I believe Rouvy allows you to dial back the resistance on climbs. They would be far easier that replacing your cassette


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I dunno, I ride my track bike on the rollers 5 or 6 days a week for 45 minutes per, I do intervals, 1 minute at cadence around 100, then 2 easy, say, around 85. I built a resistance unit on it using some rare earth magnets and pvc stock. (Faraday principal). I have a 60 watt per channel Onkyo and a pair of Bose 301 foot away from me on either side. I have wahoo android app picking up the ant speed, cadence and heartrate. And essentially I spend 45 minutes beating myself up and playing with the numbers. For reference, I have zero issues with tire wear. I hit the roads in the spring and think nothing of riding 40 or 50 miles first week out.


----------

